# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  فلم إبراهيم خليل الله بجوده عاليه (مسجل من قناة المنار)

## حلــ شاعـرـــم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* 
*إليكم فلم*
*إبراهيم خليل الله*
*الفلم كامل ومقسم إلى ثلاث اقسام ليسهل تحميله*


*الاول* 
*http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.f7721d9ead89d0*

*الثاني*  
*http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.aa06bf5350d0fd* 
*الثالث* 
*http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.5180326e232b93* 


*لايجوز النقل إلا بذكر المصدر*
*يمنع وضع روابط لمواقع اخرى* 
*أخوكم*
*حلــــــ شــاعــرــــــم*

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

تسلم خيوو وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور  ورحم والديك ماتقصر
يعيطك ربي الف الف عافية 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ...

----------


## حلــ شاعـرـــم

*تسلمون على المرور*

*أخوكم*
*حلـــــ شــاعــرـــــم*

----------


## نعنوع11:11

مشكور على المجهود الطيب

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي ويعطيك الف عافية 
<<< جاري التحميل 
رحم الله ولديك

----------


## حلــ شاعـرـــم

*نعنوع*
*لحن الخلود*

*حلـــــ شــاعــرــــــم*

*يشكركم على المرور*

----------


## عاشق حزب الله

مششششششششكور 
الموقع الرابط الموجود مخترق من قبل ناصبي......

----------


## عاشق حزب الله

بعد التحميل يظهر ان الملف فاضي 
 ممكن احي الفاضل اعادة رفعة او رابط مباشر

----------


## عاشق حزب الله

مششششششششششششششكور تم التحميل مرة ثانية بنجاح 
الفلم في غاية الروعة......................

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## حلــ شاعـرـــم

*تسلمون عل المرور*

*راح أدور على روابط جديدة للموضوع*

----------


## zoheir

جزاك الله الف خير أخوي ومجزي عليه ان شاء الله وجعلها في ميزان اعمالك وتحياتي لك.........................

----------


## فالت

تسلم أخوي على هالفلم  الرائع

----------


## حلــ شاعـرـــم

*تسلمون على المرور*

----------


## zoheir

أخي الكريم أنا قمت بتحميل الجزء الاول والثاني بس طلع معطوب ما أدري شنهو الحل يا ريت تقوم بتعديل الروابط وشكرا لك

----------


## AL-BADER

موضوع رائع جداً جداً جداً

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك

Al-bader

----------


## p333

ممممممممممممممممااااااااااااااعععععععععررررررررررف  فففففف   ععععللللممممووووووووننننننييييييييي

----------


## اللؤلؤ الغامض

بارك الله فيك يا اخي حلم شاعر

----------


## خادم اهل بيت

مشكور علي الفلم كنت ادور من زمان.

----------


## hm5880

مشكور علي هذه التحفة :wink:

----------


## anaconda31

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## التائهه

أخي العزيز :
              الفلم ذات روعة وجمال 
              لقد قمت بشاهدته وجزاك الله خير
                 على هذا الطرح الجميل

 التااااااااااااائهة

----------

